# Weird Air Sound



## ChaeH (Apr 16, 2015)

So while I was sitting in my car tonight I stepped on the brake pedal while in park and a weird shot of air sound began for about 1-2 seconds when I pressed down and again when I let off of the pedal. Is this normal or should I have it checked out?


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a 2014 2lt that does the same thing so I'm going to assume normal.. or both of ours are screwed up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1.4 engines have an auxiliary vacuum pump for brake assist. The engines provide very little vacuum themselves.

Mash the brake pedal with the engine off and ignition on and you'll definitely hear it.


----------



## ChaeH (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you guys!


----------

